# Is 72C in GPU Hot Spot high for 1660 Super mining?



## Yan_ (Apr 16, 2021)

I want to know if this temp is high for Galax GTX 1660 Super 1 Click OC

Hashrate average: 31.7MH/s







and 88C ( hot spot ) is high for Zotac RTX 2060 Twin Fan?


----------



## kayjay010101 (Apr 16, 2021)

Nah, I wouldn't pay much attention to hotspot temps anyway. There's always going to be a discrepency between hotspot and average of about 15-20C under load, 57C is perfectly normal for average temps under load. That being said, 57C with 82% fan is a bit toasty. What's your ambient temp?


----------



## Yan_ (Apr 16, 2021)

kayjay010101 said:


> What's your ambient temp?


google says 18C, but, probably, at my room is like 21C ( 69,8F )


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 16, 2021)

hot spot temperatures are somewhere between 15-30°C above the edge temp.

depending on what the GPU is doing it can be much more or way less than that.
74°C is totally fine (even 100°C is still okay)


----------



## kayjay010101 (Apr 16, 2021)

Yan_ said:


> google says 18C, but, probably, at my room is like 21C ( 69,8F )


That's quite a normal ambient temp, so either the card has a pretty bad cooling setup requiring a lot of fan speed to compensate, you haven't set a proper power limit (which in your screenshot it seems you have, so rule this out), or your airflow sucks.
Is this in a frame or in a normal chassis? Is it pressed up in a GPU sandwich [as in, are there other GPUs on either side]? If it is in a frame, do you have fans pointed at it to remove heat (if not, there's very little airflow so the heat lingers in an open frame-setup)


----------



## Vendor (Apr 16, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> hot spot temperatures are somewhere between 15-30°C above the edge temp.
> 
> depending on what the GPU is doing it can be much more or way less than that.
> 74°C is totally fine (even 100°C is still okay)


yeah i never really bothered with hotspot temps that's why i never used gpu-z to monitor that, i have a decent oc on my 750 ti with overvolt of +12v and those are maximum stable clocks it can go and i get nice 5-7fps boost in most games, i have a decently aggressive fan curve so no even in summer with ac off my gpu doesn't go above 70c that too with 70% fan speed


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 16, 2021)

Yan_ said:


> google says 18C, but, probably, at my room is like 21C ( 69,8F )



How would google know what's the temperature in your room ? Huh ?


----------



## Colddecked (Apr 16, 2021)

It looks like you got some good settings there.  Those are great temps for mining imo.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Apr 16, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> How would google know what's the temperature in your room ? Huh ?


I'm assuming when I said ambient they were thinking of air temperature - which is understandable if you don't quite understand English 100% or aren't quite so knowledgeable about specific terms in the computer/hardware circles. For a layman ambient temperature usually refers to outside air temperature, so it is an understandable confusion - but yes, room temperature specifically is what ambient refers to when talking about computers usually


----------



## Yan_ (Apr 16, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> How would google know what's the temperature in your room ? Huh ?


oh ****, discovered me

so is fine, thx guys


----------

